# Weekly weight gain aim?



## Geezagammie (Jul 6, 2020)

On gear vs natty

How much do you aim to gain per week?

When natty if I aimed for 1lb per week I put on far too much fat so I try to stick to 0.5lb or under.

I'm on my first cycle just now and I'm averaging about 0.5lb gain per week but I think I am leaving too much out. My aim was to do as lean a gain as possible.

The issue I have is as soon as I try to get that extra 200 calories, I begin to feel all bloated, watery and just too full.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Eat better calories then. 200kcal surplus per day on first cycle shouldn't cause much if any fat gain.

If your diet is high in carbs and you're not controlling e2 then you're gonna get water bloat. Either improve diet & control e2 or live with the bloat till you come off cycle.


----------



## Geezagammie (Jul 6, 2020)

Uptonogood said:


> Eat better calories then. 200kcal surplus per day on first cycle shouldn't cause much if any fat gain.
> 
> If your diet is high in carbs and you're not controlling e2 then you're gonna get water bloat. Either improve diet & control e2 or live with the bloat till you come off cycle.


 OK maybe I said too much but what I meant is if going by weekly weight not by mirror how much do you aim for as a weekly gain?

I'm already on a surplus that is increasing me by approx 0.5lb per week


----------



## TIXED (Feb 17, 2021)

Geezagammie said:


> OK maybe I said too much but what I meant is if going by weekly weight not by mirror how much do you aim for as a weekly gain?
> 
> I'm already on a surplus that is increasing me by approx 0.5lb per week


 how are you tracking this 0.5lbs, daily weight ins?


----------



## Geezagammie (Jul 6, 2020)

TIXED said:


> how are you tracking this 0.5lbs, daily weight ins?


 I've used an app for years (monitor your weight)

I reseted it before cycle and it averaging 0.5 to 06 per week since the start of my cycle I have gained 8lb in 7 weeks but 2-3 pounds were in first 2 weeks.


----------



## RoyYerkes (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm doing 30 days challenge program at 1last. It's an Inspiring program for me I'm motivated also because they are providing Steel Protien Shaker free of cost. Highly recommended!


----------

